# Good source for wood in Nassau County NY



## downstatesmoker (May 17, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm in western nassau county about 10 minutes from the Queens border (Long Island for anyone who may not know).  I'm looking to find out wif there is a good source relatively local who has smoking woods, apple, hickory, sassafras, maple, oak, etc.  Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## ron50 (May 18, 2008)

I haven't been able to find anything local to Long Island. Your best bet for fruit woods (apple, peach)  is to go to one of the orchards out east, see when they will be pruning and ask if you can haul some away.
Hickory chunks and chips are readily available in any local Home Depot or supermarket.

When you see the tree trimmers for the town or the county out in the spring you can probably find some oak or maple.

Mail order is probably the way to go for most others.


----------



## monty (May 18, 2008)

Just a bit of a hint which has worked out well for many of my friends:

Contact local tree services and landscapers. You just might luck out.

Cheers!


----------



## kookie (May 18, 2008)

Around here, Walmart and Home Depot and Lowes all carry hickory and mequete wood chunks and chips......Menards carries hickory and mesquete and apple and cherry and maple chips and chunks.............


----------



## downstatesmoker (May 18, 2008)

Thank you all for the suggestions.


----------

